# IS there a FreeBSD equivalent to lslocks



## byrnejb (Jul 23, 2020)

I am trying to debug a hung process inside a jail.  The project team wishes the output of lslocks.  The utility lslocks is available as part of the linux-compat-c7 package but the process in question is built for, and running on, FreeBSD.

What ways are available to me to discover what the process is waiting on?


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 23, 2020)

`pkg rdesc lsof` & RTFM fstat(1) could be what you're looking for.


----------

